# Middle name for Finn?



## whigfield

We're really struggling at the moment! :haha:

OH loves Hunter, but I feel hesitant about that, we planned on calling our last LO James Hunter and it feels almost like stealing that name, even though we lost that baby? :shrug:

I have nothing to go on basically! I just know that we absolutely love Finn, and our last name is "Birchall". 

Help?

:haha:


----------



## cherrylips100

My first thought was Finn Jasper


----------



## Claire788

Hunter is ace!


Riley?


----------



## MUMOF5

I love the name Finn, but I think it is pretty hard to pair it with a middle name that makes it 'flow'. I think it needs a longer middle name, maybe Finn Oliver, Finn Alexander, Finn Zachary??


----------



## amytrisha

Finn James (could be kinda like a rememberance to your angel)
Finn Rhys
Finn Daley
Finn Corey

I love Hunter x


----------



## MiasMum

We love Finn too. If we go with Finn baby will be Finn Stephen Russell after both our dads x


----------



## DippyTink

I have twin boys and one of them is Finn, who's full name is Finley Russell. His twin is Benjamin Russell - they are named after my father who passed away.


----------



## emyandpotato

cherrylips100 said:


> My first thought was Finn Jasper

Adore this. Also how about Finn James to honour your first little boy?


----------



## emyandpotato

DippyTink said:


> I have twin boys and one of them is Finn, who's full name is Finley Russell. His twin is Benjamin Russell - they are named after my father who passed away.

Also both gorgeous. My LO was almost a Russell.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I like Finn Jasper :). Also 
Finn Alexander
Finn Stanley
Finn Arthur

DH is Fin (Finlay) Horatio :haha:


----------



## bump#1

My Finn is 

Fin(ley) Graham after his grandad.


----------



## Rickles

Finn Alexander (and his initials will be FAB :)) 
Finn Benjamin
Finn Henry
Finn Douglas
Finn Xavier

I agree with the other poster that longer names flow a little better. xx


----------



## Elizabean

We are pretty much set on using Finn if this yellow bump is actually blue, his middle name will be Christopher.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Defo 3 syllable middle name. Benjamin, Alexander


----------

